# Orchid??



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know any Orchid forums on the web? I have a few problems with mine... :blabla: 

Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never specifically used an Orchid forum, but the Garden web has one there.
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/orchids/

And here's a whole ring of them.
http://www.orchidwire.com/Forums/1/index.html

I have some Orchids myself, but they just keep growing and never bloom.... I guess I don't put too much effort into it either...


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks! It's the other way for me (well, my family). We always get some Orchids, but then they die after a few weeks. But this time, I'm going to use some Orchids for my next Paludarium.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ooh, I bet a paludarium would be perfect conditions for them. I'd like to hear your progress on it.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

And an orchid mantis to go in the paludarium!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the pictures! Where do you get those? It would be a pretty expensive (and hard) to feed them though.

I would need to get my all the information on Orchids before I start the tank (which would be like a year from now). I don't want a tank full with brown mush. I'm also having trouble finding equipment that is in my money range.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

You can buy either eggsacs (oothecae) or nymphs (babies) in the classifieds at Mantidforum.com; they are harder to feed than many other mantis varieties, primarily flying insects - bees are their favorites.

However, as a small _biotope_ - an orchid with orchid mantis would be pretty frickin' cool, no?


----------

